# great job Mike Denny Buckeye Out cast bass masters



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

The club Outcast Bassmasters fished buckeye sunday5/3/09 my partner Mike Denny finished in first place with 11.50 pounds in 5 fish also a 5+ kicker landed him big bass and also the 7 pound pot after finishing 5th in the TBX tourny sat at indian great job Mike way to put them in the boat sat and sun keep up the great work uot there on the watter I am hopeing to get my legs back to join in the fun in the TBX tournys great job evry one who participated in both tournaments under tough muddy conditons we all know are out on most lakesat this time Kenny Q!%


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

OHBMQUINN said:


> The club Outcast Bassmasters fished buckeye sunday5/3/09 my partner Mike Denny finished in first place with 11.50 pounds in 5 fish also a 5+ kicker landed him big bass and also the 7 pound pot after finishing 5th in the TBX tourny sat at indian great job Mike way to put them in the boat sat and sun keep up the great work uot there on the watter I am hopeing to get my legs back to join in the fun in the TBX tournys great job evry one who participated in both tournaments under tough muddy conditons we all know are out on most lakesat this time Kenny Q!%


All I can say is congratulations to Mike for the tourny, allways a tricky bite in the spring, and congratulations to you! You might want to check with Misfit, but I think that you just posted the longest sentence in OGF history. Short of a minor, but noticeable, list of spelling and punctuation errors that take away from the final score, I think you might be in line for some type of award.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Its all in the meds papawsmith. LOL


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep the meds has Kenny a little long winded and slightly gramatically incorrect. But we know what he is trying to say. Keep up the good spirits kenny and get well soon buddy. We all miss you on the water.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Could be the meds but they are working I am off the walker and walking on my own now heray NOW to get back to fishing Deer creek isnt far off I knew that I should have taken typing in school sorry about that you all get the drift though Kenny Q


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

The official stats were; Mike Denny @ 1st place with 11.45lbs and Big Bass largemouth that weighed 5.13lbs. That sweeps the club's Seven pound pot also for the tournament. This effort also gave Mike the A.O.Y. points lead for the club as well. The club had 15 anglers altogether and 14 of them weighed fish. Seven anglers weighed in limits. The total weight to scale for the club was 71.43 pounds, all were released alive and well! Congrats again to Mike. These stats were brought to you by yours truly, the Out Cast Bassmasters Tournament Director.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Sean from out cast for clarifying in detail what I was congratulating my partner in TBX for That also is a member of outcast bass masters thanks for the skinny man KennyQ


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

No problem Kenny, Hope you're feeling better. Gotta get back on the water soon, the bite is on!! I was hoping I could fish a couple of the TBX events this year but most are held on Saturdays and I work Saturdays Anyway get well soon.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks sean I am doing my best its killin me not to be out on the watter But I am getting there slowly Thanks again Kenny Q


----------

